# Webber WANTS OUT



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hooray...Webber we want you out!..

LINK


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

^^^^^^^FIX THE LINK HOMEY


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The Feeling is so mutual


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Frustrated Webber wants out of Philadelphia

By Scott Howard-Cooper - Bee Staff Writer
Last Updated 1:15 pm PST Thursday, November 16, 2006


Chris Webber, frustrated by an increasingly reduced role, says he wants to be traded by the Philadelphia 76ers rather than continue as a second-half bit player.

"I'm not going to keep playing like this," Webber said after scoring six points in 23 minutes in Philadelphia's 96-90 victory Wednesday night in Seattle. 

Webber said he has talked to 76ers management and made his feelings clear.

"I don't like this role," he said. "So, you can take that however you want."

The former Kings All-Star power forward, traded from Sacramento to Philadelphia in February 2005, is averaging just 30.6 minutes, a drop from the 38.6 in his first season with the 76ers. Spending the entire fourth quarter the bench on a 4-3 team has become common place.

Webber is especially frustrated because he feels he has made great strides in recovering from the knee injury that shadowed the end of his time with the Kings.

He said during training camp, that he was in his best shape since the surgery, only to get off to a very slow start of shooting 37.4 percent the first seven games.

Said 76ers coach Maurice Cheeks when asked if Webber is having a tough adjustment: "I'm sure. But this is a team game and we're trying to treat it as such. We're not trying to put a lot of individual things on what we're trying to do. I certainly understand it's hard. It's a difficult situation. But we're trying to do this as a team and not break it down."


:curse: I HATE WEBBER :curse: ....AND I HOPE THEY SEND HIM ON ABOUT HIS MERRY WAY.....I HOPE WE GET SOMETHING A LITTLE DECENT FOR HIM....I KNOW ITS A LONG SHOT GETTING ANYTHING FOR HIM BUT, I GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Link fixed


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a feeling King will ignore this.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Glenn Robinson without the ending contract.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Now my idea looks better!

Philadelphia send Webber to NY and Alan Henderson back to Cleveland;
NY send Francis to Cleveland and Malik Rose to Philadelphia;
Cleveland send Donyell Marshall and Ira Newble to Philadelphia and Eric Snow to NY;


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Would you guys consider Sheed + Filler for Webber + first rounder? Swap of home town players, except you're not getting rip :biggrin: Just throwing the idea up, I'm not really for or against it at this point. 
You guys should definitely trade him to someone though, he would do a lot better somewhere else and you guys clearly aren't getting your monies worth.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

We'll trade you kenyon martin!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

JoeD said:


> Would you guys consider Sheed + Filler for Webber + first rounder? Swap of home town players, except you're not getting rip :biggrin: Just throwing the idea up, I'm not really for or against it at this point.
> You guys should definitely trade him to someone though, he would do a lot better somewhere else and you guys clearly aren't getting your monies worth.


Hell no. A longer contract, and losing a first round? Not even close.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Who in the world would take Webber's contract at this point ?


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

YEEEEESSSSSSSSS!

Im ready to bounce!


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

lol. why is sheed so fxckin' overrated?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Griddy said:


> YEEEEESSSSSSSSS!
> 
> Im ready to bounce!



So your leaving with webber......HOLLA :angel:


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

I've been a Webber fan since the Fab-5 days and supported him all the way. But he just looks terrible this season and needs to get his act together and be quiet. If he can't watch the tape and see how terrible he looks on defense and how bad his shooting percentage is, then he should retire. He has no right to complain in the press when his play is so bad. He's just embarassing himself saying this stuff.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> Glenn Robinson without the ending contract.


YEAH 20 AND 10 LAST SEASON ...REAL BAD NUMBERS...PERHAPS YOU WANT IGOUDALA TO BE THE NUMBER 2 OPTION...CANT DRIBBLE,CANT SHOOT,CANT DEFEND...ONE OF THE WORSE PICKS IN RECENT MEMORY


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> YEAH 20 AND 10 LAST SEASON ...REAL BAD NUMBERS...PERHAPS YOU WANT IGOUDALA TO BE THE NUMBER 2 OPTION...CANT DRIBBLE,CANT SHOOT,CANT DEFEND...ONE OF THE WORSE PICKS IN RECENT MEMORY


I have no idea who this dude is even talking about in this statement Robinson Webber or Dre??
Maybe you wanna make it a lil more clear who is the "worse pick in recent memory" and buddy do us a favor and chill out on the caps


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> YEAH 20 AND 10 LAST SEASON ...REAL BAD NUMBERS...PERHAPS YOU WANT IGOUDALA TO BE THE NUMBER 2 OPTION...CANT DRIBBLE,CANT SHOOT,CANT DEFEND...ONE OF THE WORSE PICKS IN RECENT MEMORY


You have the balls to be so sure of something everyone else seems to disagree with that you type it in all caps. I commend you.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> YEAH 20 AND 10 LAST SEASON ...REAL BAD NUMBERS...PERHAPS YOU WANT IGOUDALA TO BE THE NUMBER 2 OPTION...CANT DRIBBLE,CANT SHOOT,CANT DEFEND...ONE OF THE WORSE PICKS IN RECENT MEMORY


I DONT GET IT. WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH MY POST?


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

this is what I feel about Webber's leaving:

:banana: :clap: :cheers: :yes: :twave: :guitar: :jam: :gbanana: :dpepper: 
:bbanana: :usa: ity: :jump: :bsmile: :wave: :rock: :wbanana: :headbang: 
:djparty: :buddies: :woot: :greatjob: :yes: :wordyo: :vbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

ballistixxx said:


> this is what I feel about Webber's leaving:
> 
> :banana: :clap: :cheers: :yes: :twave: :guitar: :jam: :gbanana: :dpepper:
> :bbanana: :usa: ity: :jump: :bsmile: :wave: :rock: :wbanana: :headbang:
> :djparty: :buddies: :woot: :greatjob: :yes: :wordyo: :vbanana: :cbanana:



U, ME, AND JUST ABOUT ALL OF THE OTHER POSTERS

WEBBER :rocket:

I heard he was backtracking on these statement though, But I feel there is some truth about him wanting to leave.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> YEAH 20 AND 10 LAST SEASON ...REAL BAD NUMBERS...PERHAPS YOU WANT IGOUDALA TO BE THE NUMBER 2 OPTION...CANT DRIBBLE,CANT SHOOT,CANT DEFEND...ONE OF THE WORSE PICKS IN RECENT MEMORY


 I wont have this type of posting on the board. You are posting to incite as I know you dont believe what you wrote as it would be impossible to believe. Those stats are an abberation and Webber as far as +/- is number 2 as a - type player.

Contribute something worthy to this board or please move along.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> I DONT GET IT. WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH MY POST?


I HAVE NO IDEA.


----------

